# Convert .Tivo to mp4 with kmttg?



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Can I use kmttg to convert .Tivo to mp4?

Thank you


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Of course. Choose a suitable "Encoding Profile" and in task list enable metadata, decrypt, QS Fix and encode tasks.
metadata and QS Fix tasks are optional but highly recommended.

If you are starting from an existing .TiVo file then you can do so from FILES tab.
If you don't have VideoRedo then it needs to be in PS container, not TS container, since otherwise tivodecode used to decrypt .TiVo files doesn't work well for TS .TiVo files. If you have VideoRedo then it can be used to decrypt instead and can handle both types.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Of course. Choose a suitable "Encoding Profile" and in task list enable metadata, decrypt, QS Fix and encode tasks.
> metadata and QS Fix tasks are optional but highly recommended.
> 
> If you are starting from an existing .TiVo file then you can do so from FILES tab.
> If you don't have VideoRedo then it needs to be in PS container, not TS container, since otherwise tivodecode used to decrypt .TiVo files doesn't work well for TS .TiVo files. If you have VideoRedo then it can be used to decrypt instead and can handle both types.


Thank you for your response.
I had a hard time following your instructions but i made the attemp to follow.
I checked the boxes at the top of the UI....metadata,decrypt, QSFix,encode.
I started with an existing .Tivo file
I do not have videoredo.
I don't see TS or PS anywhere.

what i ended up with was a .mpg and a .mp4.txt

can you give me a bit more guidance please?
Thank you
Danny


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I need more details from you.

Where did the .TiVo come from? If from TiVo Desktop then do you have "fast transfers" option turned on? If you do that means the .TiVo file is in TS container which tivodecode cannot handle. For that case you should re-download with kmttg instead from appropriate TiVo tab in kmttg with the same tasks you mentioned above enabled.

Also, what's your target device for the video? You need to set Encoding Profile appropriately in kmttg depending on what your target is.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

moyekj said:


> I need more details from you.
> 
> Where did the .TiVo come from? If from TiVo Desktop then do you have "fast transfers" option turned on? If you do that means the .TiVo file is in TS container which tivodecode cannot handle. For that case you should re-download with kmttg instead from appropriate TiVo tab in kmttg with the same tasks you mentioned above enabled.
> 
> Also, what's your target device for the video? You need to set Encoding Profile appropriately in kmttg depending on what your target is.


Thanks again for your help.
I do have the fast transfer option checked.
Sorry, What do you mean "re-download with kmttg instead from appropriate TiVo tab in kmttg".....what Tivo tab?

Target device is a kindl fire hd.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

slimjim867 said:


> Thanks again for your help.
> I do have the fast transfer option checked.
> Sorry, What do you mean "re-download with kmttg instead from appropriate TiVo tab in kmttg".....what Tivo tab?
> 
> Target device is a kindl fire hd.


 When you start kmttg it will create a tab in the GUI for each detected TiVo on your network (uses your TiVo names). Choosing that tab and clicking on "Refresh" button will give you a list of all programs on that TiVo. From there you can select 1 or more programs and kmttg will download them and run all the other tasks you specify on each.
Consult the Wiki documents for details:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/

For Kindle something like "ff_ipad" encoding profile should work fine.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

moyekj said:


> When you start kmttg it will create a tab in the GUI for each detected TiVo on your network (uses your TiVo names). Choosing that tab and clicking on "Refresh" button will give you a list of all programs on that TiVo. From there you can select 1 or more programs and kmttg will download them and run all the other tasks you specify on each.
> Consult the Wiki documents for details:
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/
> 
> For Kindle something like "ff_ipad" encoding profile should work fine.


The above instructions are what i have been doing all along.
In addition...as per your instructions....
I checked the boxes at the top of the UI....metadata,decrypt, QSFix,encode.

what i ended up with was a .mpg and a .mp4.txt

The only difference is where you are telling me to use FF_ipad as the encoding profile....I will try that now.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

moyekj said:


> When you start kmttg it will create a tab in the GUI for each detected TiVo on your network (uses your TiVo names). Choosing that tab and clicking on "Refresh" button will give you a list of all programs on that TiVo. From there you can select 1 or more programs and kmttg will download them and run all the other tasks you specify on each.
> Consult the Wiki documents for details:
> http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/
> 
> For Kindle something like "ff_ipad" encoding profile should work fine.


So,
I chose ff_ipad for encoding and i still do not end up with an mp4.
I get an .mp4.txt and a .mpg.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You must be getting errors. Post messages from the kmttg message window here. You can copy/paste or save to a file using File->Save messages to file.


----------

